# 8208 xbr



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been reading some reviews of the IMR 8208 XBR and i'm getting the impression that it is comparable if not better than Varget for the 223. Does anybody have any experience with this powder in the 223 caliber shooting somewhat light bullets? If so how does it perform and how would it compare to the Varget i presently use


----------



## HayCreek (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't say for .223, but I use it in my .204Ruger. Great powder. Pushes a bit faster than H4895, accurate, burns cool and is very temperature tolerant.


----------

